# 59 Wasp w/middleweight features



## cds2323 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found this 59 Wasp awhile ago. The bike is radiant blue and has the teardrop S rear reflector, blue vinyl seat w/chrome springs and crash rail, bow pedals and chrome cap on fork. The accent paint on the fenders is also dual pointed which flow into the pinstripes. These are features which I usually associate w/middleweights. It also has original WW typhoon tires(very well used). 
   Is this Wasp any more desirable than other Wasps? Been trying to figure out a value but most I've seen are beat up or didn't sell. Seems like a nice red 59 (w/single spear on fender) was parted out on here a year or two ago due to not selling whole and was only 200$ or so. 



   I added the Seiss lights where the basket that was on the bike left marks on the handlebars. The bike had a large front basket when found and still has a Detroit license plate behind seat. Probably used to deliver newspapers. 
   I've been looking but have yet to find a catalog pic or other Wasp set up this way. Most are very plain. I've seen some deluxe middleweights with painted fenders this way but no ballooners with the teardrop S reflector.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice looking Wasp, and I can say I haven't seen that many in R. Blue. The fenders look like a set off a 1959 Panther II and it had the S reflector. The Wasp never came with that reflector, the bow pedals or that deluxe seat with crash rail. Fork markings look correct and a chrome fork crown is an easy add on. Over all, I think it's a very cool looking ride.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fenders on this bike are full balloon size and have only the two holes drilled in the rear fender for the reflector. Must have left the factory that way. 
   The bike was found at an estate sale and probably hadn't been ridden in years. It was very dirty and rusty. The seat and pedals match the amount of wear to the rest of the bike. Tires are almost bald. Looked to me like it was used for years to deliver papers and then parked. The fork crown is original, not added. I've seen other Wasps w/the fork crown. 
    The only thing I've done is remove the large front basket and replace w/lights. The aftermarket chrome rack was on it when found. I also cleaned the rust and dirt, oaxalic acid did wonders to the chrome.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 8, 2013)

Forgot to add another feature found on other more deluxe Schwinns. The headset construction. Many Wasps that I've seen have the regular style headset.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 8, 2013)

cds2323 said:


> license plate behind seat. Probably used to deliver newspapers.
> I've been looking but have yet to find a catalog pic or other Wasp set up this way. Most are very plain. I've seen some deluxe middleweights with painted fenders this way but no ballooners with the teardrop S reflector.




http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_13.html

The one in this catalog picture looks a whole lot like what you have.  The ad also describes it as a heavy weight and would be good for a paper route.  Are you sure this isn't a repaint?  The color inside the head badge looks odd for a radiant blue bike and the paint edges of the scallops on the frame don't look like Schwinn quality.    It may be just the lighting in the picture but it looks like some of the same light blue paint under the head set.  Not knocking it, it's a really nice ride.  Just some observations.

Ed


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Ed. 
  Bike is original paint. Close up of headset was taken with flash which distorted edges of scallops.(Photo has since been removed and replaced with a picture taken in daylight).  There is no overspray on bike. The headbadge has a light blue (robins egg) background and is untouched.  
   Bike looks like 59 catalog page except paint spears on fenders. That style is more commonly seen on middleweights. And rear reflector, pedals and fork cap are different. Although it appears headset (continental style) was introduced in 1959.

     Chris


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 8, 2013)

The headbadge was most likely off a White/Powder Blue Debutante, Starlet or Catalina.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 9, 2013)

As previously stated, this bike is as found at an estate sale. The previous owner was deceased and I was unable to ask which parts he may of changed. The bike was sold at the Reliable Bicycle Shop on Grand River in Detroit, according to a decal on the seat tube. Perhaps the dealer changed some things when new. 
   I'm aware this bike has standard Schwinn parts assembled in an unusual combo. That's why I posted it, I've been looking at Wasps for years trying to find another set up this way.  Badge, pedals, seat, reflector appear to be original to this bike. Fenders are balloon and are original paint. 
    I'm also still looking for an approximate value.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

Either way I like it!


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 10, 2013)

More photos of fenders and paint scheme. The front fender has a flare at rear, and is wider and longer than middleweight fender found on the Panther II. Has anyone else seen a Schwinn ballooner with this paint scheme? Or a balloon fork with chrome cap? The one piece caps from a middleweight fork would be too small. So not an easy add on.  
   The seat, reflector, pedals might have been changed by the dealer. But the paint scheme was applied by the factory, not aware of dealers painting for Schwinn. Why would the dealer have wasted their time painting a Wasp anyway? Including adding deluxe pedals, reflector, seat to a base model cutting into their profit margin?


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a dead-on fascinating bike. Maybe a year ago a frameset with fenders claiming to be NOS Wasp popped up on eBay. The fenders had the same paint scheme as yours.  The pictures were marginal, and I assumed it was a mis-represented repaint, as I'd never seen this fender paint scheme on anything but the '59 Panther II and Debutante lines.  So assuming your fenders are factory paint (and they certainly look factory from here) you have something pretty rare. Perhaps the factory was toying with the idea of a Deluxe Wasp, because if they were, your bike looks like it would be it. Anyway, very neat score. 

While flipping through the '59 catalog was reminded that this bike could also be had in Radiant Green, so now I've got another impossible thing to search for, a '59 Radiant Green Wasp with the scalloped fender treatment. Frig. Again, super neat bike you've got there.

One other possible idea, perhaps these fenders were aftermarket. I have no documentation so show that Elrae or McCaulley (or whoever) was knocking out heavyweight fenders with this paint scheme, but lots of other aftermarket fenders were made in Schwinn colors and paint schemes. But your fenders are riveted, so likely not aftermarket, but just an idea.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Geoff. The fenders sure look like factory items, same size and flare as my friends Wasp.  If the fenders are aftermarket they sure did a good job matching the color and quality of the paint. Maybe Schwinn was toying w/a deluxe Wasp which might explain some of the other features. Deluxe paint scheme would fit w/ deluxe pedals and seat. Trying to find info on the dealer maybe they had influence on how bike was configured. I know jpromo has seen bikes with that same decal. Perhaps he knows if they were a large long time dealer. 

     Do you remember if the red one on e-bay had the S reflector? How about the chrome fork cap? One poster insists its an add on but I haven't seen these on balloon forks only middleweights so don't know where it came from to add on. 

      Good luck finding a radiant green one, even one with the regular paint scheme.  Not sure I've seen a green one from any year. Although I believe the earlier ones would be a darker shade of green. I know the metallic blue was different shade than the radiant blue. 
  Chris


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 11, 2013)

Am also wondering if anyone knows the distance from the tip of the rear fender to the single hole drilled for the standard round rear reflector?


----------



## blickster068 (Mar 3, 2018)

Any Michigan bicycle license plates for sale?  I am a collector, always on the hunt for more......


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 4, 2018)

There's always that one bike that breaks all the rules! My '59 has the additions of '70s S2 rims, and a mesinger seat, but I was pleased to hand over $550 for it.


----------

